# The Set Shop of Blues



## Mist Puppet (Sep 1, 2010)

Don't expect any blue text ​

Alright, decided to get off my lazy butt and do a set shop. I use Paint.NET, a pretty nifty (and free) tool I've been using for years now. I have Photoshop, but I'm not a PS wizard. 

*What I can do:*

-Avatars
-Signatures
-Sets (Avatar + Signature)
-Avatars, Signatures, and Sets from Manga and pre-colored manga panel(s)
-Profile Pictures

*What I can't do:*

-Gifs
-Buttons
-Manga Colorings (something like )

*Workers*

Mist Puppet (Me)
Tsukiyo

*Rules*

-*Rep and Cred are optional*. You can do both, either one, or none at all. Doesn't really matter to me, just so long as you like what I made.

-Preferably mid/high quality stock. I can work with low quality stock, and I will try my best with it, but it won't turn out as good. 

-If you don't like what I do, or if I messed something up, tell me! Criticism is always good, and I'll work on it until I get it right. 

-No restrictions on how long you have to wait to request for a new set, and no restrictions on how much you can ask for. 

-I can be a bit lazy and procrastinate, so give me a couple of days to work on stuff. Feel free to bug the living shit out of me after 3 days of no response. 

-It'd be awesome if you could hide your sig, but I won't crucify you if you forget, or ignore your request or anything. Just something I ask for simplicity. 

*Template*

Request Type - (what you are looking for)
Stock - (linked or in spoiler tags)
Size - (Junior, Senior, specific sizes)
Border - 
Effects - 
Text - 
Other - 

*Examples*


*Spoiler*: __ 














*More Examples*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Avatars:








Signatures:


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 1, 2010)

Reserved for great justice.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 1, 2010)

*Hello, and welcome to the shop!*

I'll be working with Mist Puppet to make avas and such. 

*The rules I have are pretty similar to Mist Puppets*
*1.* Good quality stock. nothing extremely pixelated or blurry. Better the quality the more sexy the outcome. 
*2.* Try to be specific on what you want.
*3.* Credit is appreciated. Not demanding for rep. 

*What I do.*
Avas
Sigs
Transparencies 

*Examples of My Work *







*More coming later​


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 1, 2010)

*runsakurarun*



Something like that?


----------



## runsakurarun (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh I meant re-size the entire image to max signature limits for junior member, sorry for the confusion. I should have specified


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

gratz on the new shop mist puppet 
can i get a set out of this please?
[sp][/sp]
senior, simple effects will do, any border


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 1, 2010)

runsakurarun said:


> Oh I meant re-size the entire image to max signature limits for junior member, sorry for the confusion. I should have specified



Haha, no problem. Will get right on it.



Frango said:


> gratz on the new shop mist puppet
> can i get a set out of this please?
> [sp][/sp]
> senior, simple effects will do, any border



Of course


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 1, 2010)

*runsakurarun*



*Frango*


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Frango*



thanks, it looks awesome, but i got 24hr'd, please remind me to rep


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 1, 2010)

awww a new shop,congrats honey^^
Request Type -set please
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - ıts up to u
Effects -smt. matching ne^^
Text -nope
note:for avy please focus to girl 
thanx already


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2010)

dont make this dark XD

set 

make it HOT 




on sig " you know you can't resist this desire to LOVE ME "


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 1, 2010)

Will do


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 1, 2010)

*eternalreqiuem*





*Kazehana*


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *eternalreqiuem*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohh i like it 

thanks


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 1, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *eternalreqiuem*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u are the awesome and fast person ever!!!
thank u so much,looks like ı gave u rep lately,will spread and give rep soon again honey^^


----------



## Metaro (Sep 1, 2010)

Ahm Hi (:


*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like a set
 ( avatar 125x125  and set 450x300 or whatever but  not big D: )

of this




Tell If there is any problem >_<!

And Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jade (Sep 1, 2010)

Request Type - Set
Stock:

Border: I dunno
Effect: your choice.
no next


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 1, 2010)

Metaro said:


> Ahm Hi (:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Aurora said:


> Request Type - Set
> Stock:
> 
> Border: I dunno
> ...



I'll be taking these


----------



## FLUFFY G (Sep 2, 2010)

Set please.



Ava: dog's face, senior sized with a black and white border.
Sig: Full image re-sized with a border. ( Feel free the crop out the bottom of image if necessary)

Thank you.


----------



## Shika (Sep 2, 2010)

Request for my favorite set maker!

Set: 

Make it look good.


----------



## GodOfPain (Sep 2, 2010)

Avy & Sig
Stock - 
Size - max size for avy and sig is up to you 
Border - no
Effects - anything you wish you want
Text - Pervy
Other - make it cool 

Thx in advance


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 2, 2010)

I will get everyone above me right now.

Edit: GodOfPain, I don't do animated avatars.


----------



## GodOfPain (Sep 2, 2010)

ok edited now for avy and sig


----------



## Motive (Sep 2, 2010)

Request Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Border: Whatever looks best 
Text: Can't really think of anything. If you think of something cool you can add it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 3, 2010)

*Metaro*





*Aurora*





*Fluffy G*





*GodofPain*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 3, 2010)

*ShikaNami*





*Motive*


----------



## Motive (Sep 3, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Motive*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh my God, these are so awesome!!


----------



## Shika (Sep 3, 2010)

Could you redo the sig? 

I don't get the usual vibe from it.

Double rep


----------



## Jade (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 3, 2010)

ShikaNami said:


> Could you redo the sig?
> 
> I don't get the usual vibe from it.
> 
> Double rep





Alright then, no problemo.


----------



## Shika (Sep 3, 2010)

yay thanks man!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 3, 2010)

Better?

Edit: Edited the size so it is junior friendly.


----------



## Shika (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeeeeeeees!!

:::


----------



## Metaro (Sep 3, 2010)

It looks so great *o* thank you again!


----------



## KBL (Sep 4, 2010)

Mist i want a set of this pic of Elfman (Fairy Tail).

Avatar of Elfman's face. (senior member)

Sig: Add the efects you wish my brother.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 4, 2010)

*KBL*


----------



## KBL (Sep 4, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *KBL*



pek

It looks jawsome... i will give you reps+ when i can.. i'm 24'd ATM.

Thanks bro.


----------



## Мoon (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey, gotta request for you. hope you don't mind doing it. 
Avatar: Second panel to the right
Sig:The first panel, where Kisame is sitting.
Size: Junior
Border: If you feel like it
Effects: Any kind.


You have my thanks


----------



## Le Pirate (Sep 4, 2010)

Request Type - Avatar
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - Whatever you think would look good.
Effects - Any, go crazy.
Text - Outta here!

Thanks a million in advance!


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 4, 2010)

Request Type - Avatar
Size - Senior
Border - Yes
Effects-Sure, if you can
Stock - 


Request Type - Avatar
Size - 150x200
Border - Yes
Effects- Yes be creative
Stock -


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 4, 2010)

They will all be worked on


----------



## Prototype (Sep 4, 2010)

May I request?

*Request Type* - Set
*Stock* - 
*Size* - (Junior, Senior, specific sizes) - Junior
*Border* - whichever you think is best
*Effects* - something badass
*Text *- Insight 
*Other* - none

Thank you very much.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 5, 2010)

New Set Request


Can you remove the watermark?

Size: Junior for now 

Everything else is up to your discretion.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 5, 2010)

Senior sized set, nothing special please

The avatar should have the woman's face


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 5, 2010)

request:set please
stock for avy: 
stock for siggy:
size:senior size
text for siggy:Eternale
notelease make them look like set(ı mean similar colors or lights maybe.)
other things up to u^^ thanx already honey^^


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Sep 5, 2010)

Need a senior set. 



Make it beautiful!:33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 5, 2010)

Request type- Set
stock- 
Size- Senior
Text- Nova
Effects- make it look awesome, like you usually do with your work
border- feel free to, but only if it looks good

for mp


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 5, 2010)

Yo MP need a senior set done
Stock:
Effects: Make it look as epic as you can 
Borders: whatever you think would work


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 5, 2010)

Kazuha Vinland said:


> Need a senior set.
> 
> 
> 
> Make it beautiful!:33



since im working here now i might as well take requests :33


*Spoiler*: __ 








if i missed anyone before that post, im sorry i just scrolled down without really paying attention 




Zoidberg said:


> Senior sized set, nothing special please
> 
> The avatar should have the woman's face




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 6, 2010)

Finished Che's and NJ's stuff. Working on Gamst, Nova, Newbologist, Insight, Kakashi-Sensei, and Eternal's.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 6, 2010)

*Che*





*eternal*





*Ninja Zone*



*Gamst*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 6, 2010)

*Insight*





*Kakashi-Sensei*





---

Nova and Newbologist are coming up next.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh wow,ıt looks awesome,but if ıts possible can u please make avy size:150x150 honey^^
and for siggy plase also write Eternale 
ne^^


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 6, 2010)

Nova, my internet is loading for shit right now, so it won't open photobucket. You'll have to use another image uploader.

---


----------



## Bushido Brown (Sep 6, 2010)

set please



Boarder: Orange
Text: Josh Cribbs: Sweet 16
Size: 400x400


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 6, 2010)

*Newbologist*







Bushido Brown said:


> set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this. 

---

Oh right, Tsukiyo will be working with me in this shop. Hopefully she'll have some examples up soon.


----------



## Le Pirate (Sep 6, 2010)

*Ninja Zone*




Awesome! I'll rep again when I can


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 6, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Newbologist*



Thanks bro I'll rep you when I'm unsealed


----------



## Prototype (Sep 6, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Insight*




Thank you very much! 
It's exactly as I wanted it.

Credit + rep. will be given shortly.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 6, 2010)

*Nova*


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks bro! ill rep as soon as possible


----------



## Rannic (Sep 6, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Kakashi-Sensei*



 Thanks it's amazing, I'll rep when I can.


----------



## Мoon (Sep 6, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Che*



Wow, this is better than I expected. Beautiful job. thank you.


----------



## Z (Sep 6, 2010)

Senior sized avatar from top panel of Shikamaru smoking, don't include the words 

Border- same as the Minato ava in your examples


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 7, 2010)

Z said:


> Senior sized avatar from top panel of Shikamaru smoking, don't include the words
> 
> Border- same as the Minato ava in your examples



taking this


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 7, 2010)

Z said:


> Senior sized avatar from top panel of Shikamaru smoking, don't include the words
> 
> Border- same as the Minato ava in your examples





here you go :33


----------



## ? Sakuchi ? (Sep 8, 2010)

*Request Type - Set pwease.
Stock - 
Size - Junior.
Border - Dotted.
Effects - Dotted avatar.
Text - • Sakuchi •
Other - Lime green Splats. And the font for my text : *

I would also like a banner :
*
Request Type - Forum Boner Banner.
Stock :
Size : I dunno. You choose.
Border : Original.
Effects : Dotted.
Text : Naruto Shippuuden RPG Forums™ as the same font in the set.*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll take yours Sakuchi. Though if you can give me the link to the site via PM, I can evaluate myself how large I need to make the banner.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 8, 2010)

Sig request.
Re-size around 557 x 450

You can unleash all your creativity on this one.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice stock. Definitely taking this one as well.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 8, 2010)

*Bushido Brown*





*Sakuchi*





*Deathgun*


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 8, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Deathgun*





Reps for you buddy.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2010)

miss puppet two 175 x175 profile pics 

dont make it dark but use *white *lines pattern diagonal and light colors with a bit of sparkles...

stock 




*Spoiler*: __ 








border like my avy

but if you cant solid white border with blue outline


----------



## Rose (Sep 8, 2010)

Can I have a set please?

*Avatar*
Size: Senior Size
Focus: Sasuke's face.

*Signature*

Size: Honestly I don't know about sizes to much, so could you chose for me please, but something not too small.
Effects: None please
Text: In nice cursive writing, could you have this quote in the sig. "Sometimes being a brother is even better than being a superhero."


----------



## ? Sakuchi ? (Sep 8, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Bushido Brown*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love you.

I dunno how to rep and I tried.

D:


----------



## Shika (Sep 10, 2010)

Set: 

The usual drill, I know you can deliver


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry for the bout of laziness, will be working on these now.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 10, 2010)

*Rose*





*Kazehana*



*Shika*


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 10, 2010)

hi hıney a set request please^^
stock:
size:senior size
other things:all up to u,ı trust u,thehehe
thanx already honey


----------



## Rose (Sep 10, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Rose*



Thank you. pek


----------



## Yoona (Sep 10, 2010)

Request Type - Signature
Stock - 
Size - Junior pweese 
Border - None
Effects - None
Text -None
Other - I would like a transparency of it that is all.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 11, 2010)

yo mist I need this for september can you do it :33?

Request Type - set
Stock - ava  sig 
Size - senior
Border - be creative
Effects - same
Text - none


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 11, 2010)

Halca said:


> Request Type - Signature
> Stock -
> Size - Junior pweese
> Border - None
> ...



honey this is already a transparency

just a really bad one 

ill clean it up for you


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 11, 2010)

krista :33

Now it should look sexy on the Kakashi skin too


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 11, 2010)

Trans pls. and make it to sig limit fnx xD


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 11, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Trans pls. and make it to sig limit fnx xD



taking this


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 11, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> hi hıney a set request please^^
> stock:
> size:senior size
> other things:all up to u,ı trust u,thehehe
> thanx already honey





Pipe said:


> yo mist I need this for september can you do it :33?
> 
> Request Type - set
> Stock - ava  sig
> ...



These are mine


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 11, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Trans pls. and make it to sig limit fnx xD



here you go


----------



## Z (Sep 11, 2010)

Set from this



Whatever border you perfer

Make the ava around Wolverine though


----------



## shadow5050 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello,

Request Type - Set
Stock - 
Border - your choice
Effects - also your choice
Text - none
Other - The avatar of the face and the signature have all the body

Thanks so much

+rep


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 11, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> here you go



Nicely Done Thanks :hur


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 11, 2010)

*shadow5050*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 12, 2010)

Haven't forgotten about you guys.

Working on Z's right now, everyone else will be taken care of before I go to bed.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 13, 2010)

*Z*





*Pipe*





*eternal*


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 13, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Z*
> 
> 
> 
> *eternal*


thank u!! repped


----------



## ? Sakuchi ? (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll annoy the living shit outta you if you don't finish my banner

Diid you forget I asked for a banner?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 13, 2010)

? Sakuchi ? said:


> I'll annoy the living shit outta you if you don't finish my banner
> 
> Diid you forget I asked for a banner?



No, it's just taking a bit longer than usual since when it comes to banners, I'm a bit of a perfectionist.


----------



## Naked (Sep 13, 2010)

Request Type - Set
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - Your decision
Effects - Your decision
Text - "Hope & Light"
Other - Text only on signature please.

Thanks for considering my request.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 13, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Request Type - Set
> Stock -
> Size - Junior
> Border - Your decision
> ...



lightning 
well here you go :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 13, 2010)

puppet 

manga coloring and trans 

keep the sizes of all three parts



the part where he saves her



the part where shes crying 



the part where hes hugging her


will rep three times puppet unless  Tsukiyo knows how to color 

here are their colors 



but here is th colors for their uniforms


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't do colorings personally. Don't know about Tsukiyo.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 13, 2010)

manga coloring is something i still need to work a bunch on. if you really want it i can but i cant guarantee it will turn out very nice.


----------



## KBL (Sep 14, 2010)

*Stock:*

I want a set of that image, i want this words in the sig "Saga no Gemini" and add the effects you wish *Mist*, i'm a senior member btw (for the ava).

Love your work guys.


----------



## Naked (Sep 14, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> lightning
> well here you go :33



Thank you!  
Rep and cred will be given of course.


----------



## Naked (Sep 14, 2010)

Request Type - Set
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - Your decision
Effects - Your decision
Text - 
Other - Tsukiyo please!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 15, 2010)

*KBL*


----------



## KBL (Sep 15, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *KBL*



It looks fantastic as usual *Mist*. 

Reps+ and credit for ya.


----------



## Мoon (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey Mist, sorry for coming back so soon, but I'm in need of a Bleach set.
these images are really big so, I could wait this request out however long you'd like 

Avatar: The panel where Ichigo says "Thats why its called Final" 

Sig: 
Size: Junior
Border: If you feel like it
Effects: Any kind.

Again, thanks.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 15, 2010)

No problem, Che


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Sep 16, 2010)

Request Type - seeet<3
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - dotted
Effects - colorized, nice brushes... some greens and pinks? ouo

ava focused on the guy please owo


thanks, deary<3


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 17, 2010)

*Che*





*Dei*


----------



## Alien (Sep 17, 2010)

Request Type - set
Stock - 

Size - (senior member)
Border - your choice 
Effects - your choice


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 17, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Request Type - Set
> Stock -
> Size - Junior
> Border - Your decision
> ...



sorry for the long wait. should be done this weekend.


----------



## Мoon (Sep 17, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Che*


Freakin awesome. Thanks, Repping you!(when it allows me)


----------



## Cero Barrage (Sep 17, 2010)

was wondering if i may join the shop as a worker


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 17, 2010)

Request: sig
Stock (link): 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: whatever you think looks good
Text: none

Thanks!


----------



## Prototype (Sep 17, 2010)

*Request Type* - Set
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Junior
*Border* - preferably a solid border
*Effects* - something cool that fits the stock well
*Text* - anything you think would work
*Other* - nothing else

Thank you very much, and sorry for coming back rather soon.
*Edit*: I changed the stock, but if you've already started, then it's all good. Doesnt' matter to me.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 17, 2010)

Cero Barrage said:


> was wondering if i may join the shop as a worker



Sure, why not!

Just send me some of your examples.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Sep 18, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Dei*



THANKS MAN. Its so bright, I love it<33


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 18, 2010)

*Naked Snacks*


----------



## Naked (Sep 18, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> *Naked Snacks*



Thank you!


----------



## ShadowStep (Sep 19, 2010)

Type-Sig
Size - Junior
Border - Solid
Effects - Anything that looks good
Text - ShadowStep
Stock-* 
*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry, been caught up in a few things the last couple of days. 

Working on requests.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2010)

puppet 
 set




the part where he saves her



the part where shes crying 



the part where hes hugging her


will rep puppet  

put them together in a sig

blue and purple tints 

what you would usually do with black and white pics

on sig "your not alone im always here to protect you"

avy on the part where shes crying...and hes wiping her tear


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 20, 2010)

*Alien*





*Vampire Princess*



*Insight*





*ShadowStep*



*Kazehana*


----------



## Alien (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Mist, i love the text you added.


----------



## Yoona (Sep 20, 2010)

Request Type - Siggie :33
Stock - 
Size - 432 x 284
Border - Dotted
Effects - Do as you wish .
Text - None.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Alien*
> 
> 
> *Kazehana*



thanks i like it


----------



## Prototype (Sep 20, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Insight*



As always, great work! Thank you very much.
Credit will be given.


----------



## Aiku (Sep 20, 2010)

Request Type - Set
Stock -  
Size - Avatar 150x150, Signature can be whatever size you want.
Border - Dotted
Effects - Semi-colorful
Text - None


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 20, 2010)

xXKai HiwatariXx said:


> Request Type - Set
> Stock -
> Size - Avatar 150x150, Signature can be whatever size you want.
> Border - Dotted
> ...



i made the 150x150 even though i think you meant 125x125. So i just made both.

Hope you like it :33


----------



## Aiku (Sep 20, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> i made the 150x150 even though i think you meant 125x125. So i just made both.
> 
> Hope you like it :33



Oh my G-.

You're so fast. Thank you very much.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 21, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Junior (i'd like the sig to be 550 x 400 since i checked the sig size rules)
Border: Dotted 
Effects: Make it bloody but not too much
Cheers


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 21, 2010)

req: siggy 
sock:
size:senior
other things up to u.
notelease make it look cool ne^^
thanx already honey


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 21, 2010)

Halca said:


> Request Type - Siggie :33
> Stock -
> Size - 432 x 284
> Border - Dotted
> ...



from what you showed me idk if i did this to your liking 




*Isis*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 21, 2010)

looks great thank you


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 21, 2010)

* requiem*


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 22, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> * requiem*



Oh ıt looks good,thanx honey


----------



## Naked (Sep 23, 2010)

Tsukiyoooooo!
Request Type - Set
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - Your decision
Effects - Your decision
Text - 
Other - Avs on Lightning, Snow, and Hope please!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 24, 2010)

Too soon to request again?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 24, 2010)

You can request however soon you want :33


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 24, 2010)

Can you make a set of this junior size

Have it say-“I don't wish to be everything to everyone, but I would like to be something to someone.”

design-similar to this except with a solid black boarder 
I want 2 avy's one with a close up of Naruto's face and the other a close up of Hinata's face and a black boarder for both 
I'd apprieciate it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 25, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Junior (sig max size for normal members)
Border: Solid
Effects: Make it a little bit bloody


----------



## master9738 (Sep 25, 2010)

Request: Signature
Stock: 
Size: You pick the size for the sig, just make it nice, not too small and not too big. The proper size for a signature.
Border: Rounded - something like this: 
Effects: Make it look badass and try to take out the text but leave his body and make sure you get his staff btw.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 26, 2010)

*Naked Snacks*


----------



## master9738 (Sep 26, 2010)

master9738 said:


> Request: Signature
> Stock:
> Size: You pick the size for the sig, just make it nice, not too small and not too big. The proper size for a signature.
> Border: Rounded - something like this:
> Effects: Make it look badass and try to take out the text but leave his body and make sure you get his staff btw.



If nobody has started this than I'd like to change my request to: Dotted Border


----------



## Naked (Sep 26, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> *Naked Snacks*



Amazing job! 
Rep you in 24. :S


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 27, 2010)

*riderinhood*





*Isis*





*master*


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 27, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *riderinhood*


 I love it thank you


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 27, 2010)

great work thank you


----------



## Naked (Sep 29, 2010)

Tsukiyoooooo!
Request Type - Set
Stock - (Not another FF13 stock.)
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Just kidding!* 



Size - Junior
Border - Your decision
Effects - Your decision
Text - 
Other - Work your magic!

Thank you!


----------



## Pipe (Oct 4, 2010)

Mist 

Request Type - set
Stock - ,just focus in the totodile head,
Size -senior
Border - black
Effects - surprise me


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 4, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Tsukiyoooooo!
> Request Type - Set
> Stock - (Not another FF13 stock.)
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



get yours done by this weekend. Sorry for the delay. PSATs coming up


----------



## Naked (Oct 4, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> get yours done by this weekend. Sorry for the delay. PSATs coming up



Don't worry about my request until you get the PSAT done then.
Sorry for bombarding you with requests. I'll slow down after this one. 
Good luck!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 4, 2010)

I'll get to yours in a sec, Pipe.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 5, 2010)

*Pipe*


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2010)

Request Type - Set, please
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - 
Effects - anything that looks good
Text - Mot ijeo

Thank you


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 6, 2010)

*Laymond Ra*

hope you like it


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 6, 2010)

*Naked Snacks*

first attempt at rounded borders...


----------



## Aiku (Oct 6, 2010)

Request Type - Set
Stock - 
Size - Junior and Senior
Border - Dotted
Effects - Make it sexy


----------



## Naked (Oct 6, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> *Naked Snacks*
> 
> first attempt at rounded borders...



Thanks! 

Rep'd and credited.


----------



## Praecipula (Oct 7, 2010)

Set please for Mist Puppet. 

Stock: 
Size: Junior
Border: ANything that is not dotted and rounded
Effects: Please make it look...sad even if he's smiling.
Text on avy: Acrima
Text on sig: You're my captain...my everything. This pain that is ripping my chest into half...Ichimaru-taicho, can you feel it? I'm scared now. Now that you're gone. *I love you.*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 7, 2010)

For Mist Puppet.

*Type of Request:* Set.
Stock: 
*Extra Details:* Av 125x125,150x150 & 155x155
*Text:* yo-ho yo-ho a pirate's life for me and "pirate life" only on av 155x155.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry guys, got caught up in some stuff.

Requests should be done tomorrow.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Oct 9, 2010)

Set request. (Ava and Sig) To Mist Puppet

*Size:* I don't mind. Sig not too big and not too small. Ava normal size. Like the ava size you all have.
*Stock:* 
*Border:* Any border which looks good. I'll let you gusy decide
*Text:* Kakashi Hatake


----------



## Z (Oct 9, 2010)

Request for Mist Puppet.

Avatar - 

Signature (please use all of the stock, don't cut anything out) -  

Border type -


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 10, 2010)

*Aiku*





*Praecipula*





*Kakashi Hatake*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 10, 2010)

*RockpiRate*





*Z*


----------



## Aiku (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you very much, Mist.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 10, 2010)

Request for Mist Puppet: Set (dotted border)
Prefered sig size: 498x407



I want the colorization of the set to be like this:


I'd also like to get an avatar of each Admiral.


----------



## Tomotsu (Oct 10, 2010)

Request Type - (what you are looking for)
Stock - 
Size - Whatever you think is best
Border - Standard black line
Effects - Like this with the red effect on Naruto's side and a blue effect on Sasuke's

Text - Spitfire
Other - Nothing :3


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the Avatar and Signature. I don't liek the signature much because it is to long. I will use the avatar. 

Thanks again, I really appreciate it that you taking your time to make me sig/ava.


----------



## Metaro (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi  again.(:
I would like

*Spoiler*: __ 



A set
(avatar 125x125 and signature 450 x 300 or less)
Of this


Thanks a lot xD.


----------



## rozzalina (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi thar :3

Request: Set --> 2 avas (1 junior, 1 senior) + 1 sig
Stock: [sp][/sp]
Border + Effects: Up to you - make it look sexy 
Text: England - too sexy for his shirt
Worker: I don't mind ~

Thanks to whoever does it and will rep. and cred.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok I got one for ya.

I would like this image as main picture. With the words "NS's BLACKMARKET" at the top centered. With a font that you think fits a evil blackmarket.lol Below it faded in same font have it say, "Where ninjas go to get money."


Then if you could add a mist affect over it. Then have this image as a fade behind it all. 

Thanks so much. If these pics don't work I am sorry. Also for size make it the same size as the main picture.


----------



## Es (Oct 11, 2010)

Can I get a set of this?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 11, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Request for Mist Puppet: Set (dotted border)
> Prefered sig size: 498x407
> 
> 
> ...





Tomotsu said:


> Request Type - (what you are looking for)
> Stock -
> Size - Whatever you think is best
> Border - Standard black line
> ...





Metaro said:


> Hi  again.(:
> I would like
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





rozzalina said:


> Hi thar :3
> 
> Request: Set --> 2 avas (1 junior, 1 senior) + 1 sig
> Stock: [sp][/sp]
> ...





Demon of the Mist said:


> Ok I got one for ya.
> 
> I would like this image as main picture. With the words "NS's BLACKMARKET" at the top centered. With a font that you think fits a evil blackmarket.lol Below it faded in same font have it say, "Where ninjas go to get money."
> 
> ...





Es said:


> Can I get a set of this?



Working on these.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 12, 2010)

Request Type -set please
Stock -
Size - Senior size please
Border -up to u
Effects -up to u
Text - for siggy :Eternale
Other - please make it look cute,thank u so much already ne^^


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 12, 2010)

*Es*





*eternalreqium*





*Metaro*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 12, 2010)

*Demon*



Couldn't add your skull because I couldn't get a good enough trans. Also couldn't replicate your mist thing. 

*Solon Solute*





*rozzalina*


----------



## Newbologist (Oct 12, 2010)

Avy request man senior size



Just resize and border


----------



## rozzalina (Oct 12, 2010)

FFFFF  Thankyou very much Misty!


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 12, 2010)

*Newbologist*


----------



## Newbologist (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 13, 2010)

thank u!! so cute,repped ^^


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Mist puppet could I request an Avatar or set plz?
No colours nor photoshop just a sig with round borders like the one I have or like this one:


This is the stock:


----------



## Naked (Oct 13, 2010)

Request Type - Set please!
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Other - Complete creative freedom to whoever takes this one.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 13, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Hey Mist puppet could I request an Avatar or set plz?
> No colours nor photoshop just a sig with round borders like the one I have or like this one:
> 
> 
> This is the stock:





Naked Snacks! said:


> Request Type - Set please!
> Stock -
> Size - Junior
> Other - Complete creative freedom to whoever takes this one.



Taking both of these.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 16, 2010)

*Nacked Snacks!*





*Suigetsu*


----------



## Naked (Oct 16, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Nacked Snacks!*



Thanks you! 

Will wear in a bit.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 16, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Nacked Snacks!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is awesome! you rockin roll! thank you so much, I would rep you but I need to spread more rep >.<   HIGH FIVE!


----------



## Yoona (Oct 16, 2010)

Request Type - Set
Stock - 
Size - Avy = 150 x 150 , Sig = 432 x 284
Border - Dotted for both
Effects - Do as you wish.
Text - None.
Other - For the avy focus on the guy at the center.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 18, 2010)

*Halca*





*Isis*


----------



## Yoona (Oct 18, 2010)

It's pretty 
Thank you !


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 18, 2010)

looks great 

says i have to spread rep before i can rep you again


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 18, 2010)

Set please...


No preferences really, whatever you think would look good.


----------



## On and On (Oct 18, 2010)

Mist! I have a request! 


*Spoiler*: __ 





^ a 150x150 avy of that picture, with just a dotted border - you can pick the color. just try to get as much color in it as possible but obviously have Nicki's face be in the center



^ a sig of this as large as possible, but with transparent background. keep the spray-painted colors, just everything else around nicki and the colors transparent. would you make me a normal one of her standing up and also one with the picture turned on it's side so her head is on the right, shoes on the left?




I'll love you forever


----------



## Ayana (Oct 19, 2010)

Avy and sig for a senior member. No effects. I want Tayuya in the Avy.
Sig: Just resize.
Stock:


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 19, 2010)

I got ya guys.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 19, 2010)

Forgot to add this. Please make the avy 150x200. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 19, 2010)

*StrawHat4Life*





*The Comedian*







My trans skills aren't that great, especially for this picture, which certainly didn't make it easy for me. So I did the best I could with the sig. 

*Ayana*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome, thanks a lot. 

Will rep and cred.


----------



## Ayana (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you.
pek


----------



## Naked (Oct 20, 2010)

Request Type - Set please!
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Other - Complete creative freedom to whoever takes this one. (Halloween Set)


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 20, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Request Type - Set please!
> Stock -
> Size - Senior
> Other - Complete creative freedom to whoever takes this one. (Halloween Set)



ill take this


----------



## Newbologist (Oct 21, 2010)

Request- 

No effects just border the sig and make maybe 2 or 3 different avies from which I can choose from and border them as well
Thanks!


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 21, 2010)

Newbologist said:


> Request-
> 
> No effects just border the sig and make maybe 2 or 3 different avies from which I can choose from and border them as well
> Thanks!



will take as well


----------



## Jade (Oct 21, 2010)

Request-Set. Avy of Zelda and Tetra(Girl in the bucket)
Stock:Size: Senior
Effects: Colors that go with it


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 22, 2010)

Aurora said:


> Request-Set. Avy of Zelda and Tetra(Girl in the bucket)
> Stock:Size: Senior
> Effects: Colors that go with it



Taking this


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi can you make me a signature and Avy set with this.  Please keep just the marvel comic portion as original asp ossible with minimal effects.  Id like the picture of Amare Stat in the middle to be my Avy.  The signature can include as much as possible all the Avenger characters.  Please also leave the Knicks, and NY finest in the Picture.

THanks alot in advance.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 22, 2010)

*Naked Snacks*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 22, 2010)

*Newbologist*


----------



## Newbologist (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you so much


----------



## Yagura (Oct 22, 2010)

_Set Request._

*Stock:* 

*Size:* Junior

Please and thank you 

Creativity is encouraged.


----------



## Naked (Oct 23, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> *Naked Snacks*



Thank you so much! 

Amazing job!


----------



## Aiku (Oct 23, 2010)

Set please.



Avatar: Junior and senior of both of their faces and one of them together.

Text: Happy Halloween!

Border: Dotted

Details: Make it look beautiful.  I would also like a signature with and without the text. Will wear this for Halloween. :ho


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 23, 2010)

*Aurora*





*Audible Phonetics*





Edit: I'll get the rest of the request later, unless Tsukiyo takes them.


----------



## Shika (Oct 23, 2010)

MP, can you resize GIF's?

If not, can you please make me an avy of this: 

Thanks.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 25, 2010)

*Shika* 
I can give it a shot at resizing the gif


----------



## Rache (Oct 26, 2010)

*Set* please 



*Size*: Senior 

*Border*: White dots

*Details*: take off the border from the stock so its just the picture, no text, pattern overlays if felt appropriate. 

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 27, 2010)

Fuck, could have sworn I posted them. Anyways, here they are, sorry for the delay. Also, got ya supercell

*Aiku*








*Shika*



*Yagura*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 27, 2010)

*supercell*


----------



## Aiku (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Mist. 

If it's not too much trouble, could you please make me one more avatar? Senior and junior size please. I would like one with both of their faces, so it looks like SasuHina.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 27, 2010)

*Aiku*

if its not a problem i did it


----------



## Aiku (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you very much, Tsukiyo.

C:


----------



## Rache (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks Tsukiyo :33


----------



## Naked (Oct 27, 2010)

_Set request for anyone_

*Stock:* 

*Size:* Senior

I don't need it until after Halloween. 

Thanks for considering my request.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2010)

Could i get this picture made into a set? please.

Size: Senior


----------



## Z (Oct 30, 2010)

*Request*: Senior sized set. Please center the avatar around War Machine's face (the robotic looking guy in the front). 
*Stock*:
*Border*:


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 30, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> _Set request for anyone_
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...





S.A.F said:


> Could i get this picture made into a set? please.
> 
> Size: Senior





Z said:


> *Request*: Senior sized set. Please center the avatar around War Machine's face (the robotic looking guy in the front).
> *Stock*:
> *Border*:



I gotcha guys.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 31, 2010)

*Naked Snacks*





*SAF*





*Z*


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks, i didn't expect you to make all those different avys! really outdid it.


----------



## Naked (Oct 31, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Naked Snacks*



Thanks! 

Will wear after Halloween.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 7, 2010)

hey mist puppet, could you do me a sig of this?:


same like last time, no crazy stuff just a smooth border . Users of the Mist rock n roll in this forums!


----------



## Slayz (Nov 7, 2010)

*Requesting Perverted Epic Set*
*
Size:* Senior




*Spoiler*: _Signature Stock_ 





Feel free to erase the logo thingys on both images 




Do your magic Mist


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 11, 2010)

Request: Avatar request for Mist Puppet.

Effects: Whatever works. Multiple effect examples welcomed (will rep for each one).

Border: Dotted


----------



## Raktus (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a simple image problem I was wondering if you could help me with... I have these bits of a map I was trying to combine into a single map. Any chance you could help me out?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 12, 2010)

Sorry guys, got caught up in some crap. 

Getting to ya guys. 

@Raktus: I can try, but no guarantees.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 12, 2010)

skin thing
something like this but saying BW Instead of ws


image to use-

and then another in black/white


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 12, 2010)

Take as long as you need, since I have plenty of other sets I need to wear.

Avatar of the girl, and another one of the boy with the cell phone. Any other effects would be splendid.

Signature, don't make it that big, also any effects would be nice~


----------



## Naked (Nov 13, 2010)

Set please!

Stock: 

No border and Senior sized. Other than that, full creative freedom to ya.

Thanks for considering my request. :33


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 13, 2010)

^Sig off, please


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 13, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Take as long as you need, since I have plenty of other sets I need to wear.
> 
> Avatar of the girl, and another one of the boy with the cell phone. Any other effects would be splendid.
> 
> Signature, don't make it that big, also any effects would be nice~





Naked Snacks! said:


> Set please!
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



will take these


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 13, 2010)

^Sig off


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 13, 2010)

*Naked Snacks
*


----------



## Es (Nov 16, 2010)

Can I get a set of this please?
With borders


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 16, 2010)

Tsukiyoooo


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 17, 2010)

i will have it by monday


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 20, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> skin thing
> something like this but saying BW Instead of ws
> 
> 
> ...



This I am unable to do. 



Es said:


> Can I get a set of this please?
> With borders



Gotcha.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Apophis_ 












*Spoiler*: _Es_


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 20, 2010)

Sorry Raktus, no luck with your map.


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 28, 2010)

Mist Puppet


Size: Senior
Request: Set
Effects: None. Just a resize.
Border: Dotted

If you can come up with good effects you can give it shot. I'll rep for both sets.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 7, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Mist Puppet
> 
> 
> Size: Senior
> ...



sorry for such the long wait. dunno where mist is but if its all right i did it for him.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 7, 2010)

.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 7, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> .



sorry will do yours soon 

was on hiatus for a bit


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 7, 2010)

*Porcelain*


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 7, 2010)

Yay ! Thank you, will wear... soon. I have lots of other sets to wear. :sweat

Thanks again


----------



## Es (Dec 17, 2010)

Can I get a set of this?
Size: Senior


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 19, 2010)

*Es*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi, I want a set please
Stock:
Size: Senior
Border: Solid
Effects: Nothing specific, make it look nice 
Text:


----------



## Yagura (Dec 19, 2010)

_Set Request._



*Size:* Junior
*Border:* Up to you.
*Effects:* Whatever you feel makes it look nice.

Thanks.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 19, 2010)

*Captain Obvious*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 20, 2010)

*Yagura*


----------



## Yagura (Dec 20, 2010)

I Luv it.

Although it'd be even better if you could give it a dotted border.


----------



## Yagura (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks 

Sorry if I caused you any trouble. I've got to spread first before repping you again.


----------



## Es (Dec 24, 2010)

Can I get a set of this senior member size, with borders please


----------



## Naked (Dec 26, 2010)

_Set request for Tsukiyo!_

*Stock:* 

*Size:* 150 x 150 av / Junior sized sig

No borders please!

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 27, 2010)

Es said:


> Can I get a set of this senior member size, with borders please





Naked Snacks! said:


> _Set request for Tsukiyo!_
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



work on these tonight


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 28, 2010)

*Es*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 28, 2010)

*Nacked Snacks*


----------



## Naked (Dec 28, 2010)

I can't see the set or anyone elses for some reason. :<

Would you mind hosting it on a different website for me?

Never mind. I'll just wait 'til I get home and see if it works there. Thanks for the set Tsukiyo! :33


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 28, 2010)

should be fixed now


----------



## Rache (Jan 3, 2011)

Set request master lolicon
stock: []
size: snr

make something awesome. thanks MP :33


----------



## Fear (Apr 12, 2011)

Is this shop still active


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 12, 2011)

dunno MP hasnt been here in a long time, you should ask him


----------

